# Kirby And Lily



## BelfiCat (Aug 28, 2004)

An update on my babies! Last time you saw them they were both tiny kittens, now look at them! Kirby's a full grown kitty (officially over a year) and Lily is getting close!

My baby! Kirby!









Lily looking relaxed









Happy families










Oh, and for those of you who'd like to know, they are both Pedigree Chinchilla Persians, and half bother and sister.


----------



## shazino (Mar 27, 2005)

WOW 
What lovely cats


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Omg they got so big! I see their picture all the time on the Cat Screensaver and they were so tiny :!:


----------



## nabeel (May 5, 2005)

Wow !!!!!! Extremely Beautiful Cats .....

Soooooooooooooooooooooooo Cuuuuteeeeeeeeeee....!!!


----------



## horseplaypen (Apr 1, 2004)

What beauties! 

And this sounds crazy, but Lily kind of reminds me of Angela Lansbury in the second photo!


----------



## BelfiCat (Aug 28, 2004)

aw, thankyou so much for all their compliments!

KitKat - well, it has been a long time since I've posted their pictures, they are bound to have grown! But even I'm shocked at how rapidly lily grew, she was so tiny to begin with! 

Just out of interest, what do you mean by the cat screensaver? :?:

and don't worry bout' thinking Lily reminds you of a person, I still think Kirby looks like Anthony from Uk's Big brother this year!


----------



## Katten Minnaar (Mar 18, 2005)

awww very cute.....and they look even cutier in there signature too


----------



## Hippyhart (Jul 4, 2004)

horseplaypen said:


> What beauties!
> 
> And this sounds crazy, but Lily kind of reminds me of Angela Lansbury in the second photo!


That's hilarious!! :lol: :lol: 

I miss seeing Kirby and Lily -- I was just thinking about them the other day (ok, I officially have no life....).


----------



## vanillasugar (Nov 11, 2004)

Oh my GOODNESS look how BIG they've gotten!!! Good to see an update 

When Kitkat mentioned the Catforum Screensaver, I think she means the one I made a few months ago, using pics of all the wonderful kitties in the forum  There should still be a link in my sig to the post where it can be downloaded. (I hope you dont mind that Lily and Kirby are on there, they're just too cute for words! I made a post asking generally if people would mind me making one, and no one objected. Again, I hope you're okay with it!)


----------



## BelfiCat (Aug 28, 2004)

vanillasugar - of course I don't mind you taking any pictures, and I'm so happy that you decided to include Kirby and Lily - thankyou!But i haven't got the right things downloaded so I can't use it!  But out of interest, what pictures did you use?

and hippyhart- its so nice to think people still remembered my babies eveb if I haven't been here for months! But I've been missing everyone here for ages but I just haven't had much time! But i'm officially back and promise to keep you all updated on everything that happens with my babies - including photo shoots!  

and because I love you all here are a couple more pictures!


----------



## mismodliz (Dec 5, 2003)

Oh, I just love that last shot of Lily. I jumped on your post as soon as I saw the title. I love these two! I can't believe how much they've grown already. So beautiful. :luv


----------



## shazino (Mar 27, 2005)

BelfiCat said:


> vanillasugar - of course I don't mind you taking any pictures, and I'm so happy that you decided to include Kirby and Lily - thankyou!But i haven't got the right things downloaded so I can't use it!  But out of interest, what pictures did you use?
> 
> and hippyhart- its so nice to think people still remembered my babies eveb if I haven't been here for months! But I've been missing everyone here for ages but I just haven't had much time! But i'm officially back and promise to keep you all updated on everything that happens with my babies - including photo shoots!
> 
> and because I love you all here are a couple more pictures!



There great


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

You know I love your babies, obviously. But I don't think Lily is a chinchilla persian -- I think she's a shaded golden. And she is GORGEOUS.


----------



## BelfiCat (Aug 28, 2004)

Not a chinchilla persian? Well, the cattery i got her from bred chinchilla persians (www.whitesatin.co.uk) and the owner said she was a blue golden chinchilla persian. I'm not sure, are chichilla persians only silver? Because even Kirby is a blue silver? As you can tell, I'm not very clued up about breeds! 

*update* ok, I checked a bit, I think that chinchilla persians come in two main shades, silver and golden although the silvers are more popular and known, but Lily is still officially a blue golden chicnhilla persian.


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

It's just that from all the things I've read, "chinchilla" is usually kind of like smoke or shaded, only it means there is even LESS color on the hair shaft. Smoke is about half, shaded is about 1/4, and chinchilla is just the tips. Chinchilla is not a breed or a type, it's a pattern. Referring to the fact that the color on the hair shaft is only at the very tip. Kirby is obviously chinchilla...he is white except for the silver at the very ends of his hair shafts -- blue is right for him, because he's lighter than if the tips would be black. So his color sounds perfect to me. Lily looks shaded to me...but I could be very wrong as I can't really see what her undercoat looks like or how long the color band is, and unfortunately your website doesn't work anymore so I can't look at all her pictures.  Here are a few things to look at to explain what I mean:



> from the CFA website - breed standard for exotic b/c it was a good example:
> 
> CHINCHILLA GOLDEN: Undercoat pale honey to bright apricot. Coat on back, flanks, head and tail sufficiently tipped with black to enhance a golden appearance. Legs and end of tail may be shaded with tipping. Chin, ear tufts, chest and stomach, consistent DILUTE color, much lighter in tone than the undercoat color. The general effect is lighter than a shaded golden due to less tipping. Rims of eyes, lips and nose are outlined with black. Nose leather: Rose. Paw Pads: Black. Eye color: Green or blue-green. Disqualify for incorrect eye color, incorrect eye color being copper, yellow, golden, amber or any color other than green or blue-green.
> 
> ...


I guess I don't even think she's a blue golden -- I think she's a golden because her color is MUCH more vibrant than a blue golden. Does Lily's pattern look like Kirby's to you? She looks to me like she has much more color, and that's why I said anything at all. But since I've never seen her in person, I can't be sure. I think you better send her over to me so I can get a better look. 

Here are some pictures to explain what I was just talking about, I know which one *I* think looks most like Lily from the pics I've seen -- but you are her mama  Here is the link to the site where I got those pictures -- there are lots more as well as an article: http://www.pandecats.com/x/summer_of_fire_and_ice.htm










And as if I hadn't posted enough already -- here are pictures and a link to a page with two shaded goldens that I think look very much like Lily. 

















http://daintydolls.persians.com/shadedchinfemales.html

If that looks right to you...just imagine even LESS color and more white than that...and that would be chinchilla. If she were a chinchilla, she wouldn't be so colorful. And if she were blue, her golden wouldn't be so vibrant. That's why I think she's not a blue chinchilla golden -- I think she's a shaded golden.


----------



## BelfiCat (Aug 28, 2004)

wow, i guess you are right then, she really doesn't seem to be a chinchilla!She looks very similar to the last picture you posted but has alot darker black tipping (especailly near the forearms), and her face isn't quite that shape (that looks more like Kirby). 

well, I'll show you a picture of her mum and dad, according to the breeder we bought them she is a chinchilla persian - and her mum does seems to fit the description!

this is her mum:









and her dad (same as kirby's)









to me they both seem chicnchilla - is it usual for both parents to be one coat type then their child a different one?

and I'm so sorry but I seem to have misplaced Lily's passport, so for the moment I gues I'll just have to show you some photos instead! :wink: heres a clearer picture of Lily's coat - 










and heres a close up of her upper half


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Wow, look how big they have gotten! 8O


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

I think you are right and her mama fits the description for a blue chinchilla golden. But it's quite obvious that Lily is a shaded golden! She is WAY more beautiful! And don't get me wrong, I think those coat patterns of the shaded goldens look like Lily, but I'd never say that they do as a whole, Lily is way more beautiful than any persian I've ever seen. She is exquisite. For the record -- it's not uncommon at all for chinchilla parents to have a shaded baby. It's all kind of the same thing -- just expressed differently. Plenty of shadeds have a litter of shadeds, smokes, shell cameos, etc.


----------



## MA (Mar 30, 2004)

These are incredible pictures. I love the fishbowl one.


----------

